# Meditation Classes or Groups



## Phillipa Mauger (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to Dubai 6 months now, and am looking for a group to join that has regular meditation sessions. Does anyone know of any Buddhist or any other meditation groups that I can join? I live in Al Barsha, so anywhere in the near surrounding would be great.

Thanks


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

*Find any groups?*



Phillipa Mauger said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to Dubai 6 months now, and am looking for a group to join that has regular meditation sessions. Does anyone know of any Buddhist or any other meditation groups that I can join? I live in Al Barsha, so anywhere in the near surrounding would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Phillipa, 
I know it's been over a year since your post, but have you been able to find a Buddhist group. If so, can you let me know too. It's been 5 years since I stopped my formal practice back during my University days. 
Thanks in advance,


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

check meetup.com, there are some groups listed there.


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks DizzyIzzy,
But I am yet to find a formal group (called Sangha) headed by a teacher. I am looking for more traditional instruction based on Buddhist texts. 
Thanks and please do let me know if you have any further information


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know of any Shangas here which is why I recomended meetup.com. I know is not ideal but is better than nothing.

Only Soka Gokkai has a 'formal' presence but as you know is a very closed group.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Try these guys: Thirdeye Online


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Back in the States, my best friend and I were part of a sangha. Incidentally, best friend's from Mexico too... thanks DizzyIzzy!


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

DizzyIzzy, 

Can you direct me to a thread where there are others seeking to make new friends/

Thanks,


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

*Meditation Groups - Dubai*



truthseekerland said:


> Thanks DizzyIzzy,
> But I am yet to find a formal group (called Sangha) headed by a teacher. I am looking for more traditional instruction based on Buddhist texts.
> Thanks and please do let me know if you have any further information


Hello Truthseekerland

I wonder if you have managed to find out more information on traditional and regular meditation groups on Dubai?
Thanks in advance!
Beate


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Friends of Yoga - FOY --> free classes for yoga


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

*Meditation Classes*



nm62 said:


> Friends of Yoga - FOY --> free classes for yoga


Wow nm62, thank you for a great tip-off for Yoga Classes.

Beate


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re:*

Hi Beate, 

I looked at several on m e e t u p . c o m but I havent myself been to any.

A group named Lotus in the Desert is pretty new and has weekly meets in Jumeirah. May be you should look them up on the above site


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

*lotus in the desert*



truthseekerland said:


> Hi Beate,
> 
> I looked at several on m e e t u p . c o m but I havent myself been to any.
> 
> A group named Lotus in the Desert is pretty new and has weekly meets in Jumeirah. May be you should look them up on the above site


Thank you!


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Beate, 
Did u attend any meditation groups? What was ur experience like?


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

truthseekerland said:


> Beate,
> Did u attend any meditation groups? What was ur experience like?


Hi there Truthseekerland

I have not attended any meditation groups. I have done so on my own. 
I attend a Spa which offers Hatha Yoga as well Meditation sessions. I have yet to attend the meditation groups at this venue though.

Have you attended any meditation groups?

Regards
Beate


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Beate said:


> Hi there Truthseekerland
> 
> I have not attended any meditation groups. I have done so on my own.
> I attend a Spa which offers Hatha Yoga as well Meditation sessions. I have yet to attend the meditation groups at this venue though.
> ...


That's interesting Beate. DH and I have been intending to join yoga sessions as well. Would you mind sharing details of these sessions? 

No I still have not attended any meditation sessions. I tried to attend one or two on meetup, but they got canceled and I never pursued them further. 

Thanks for the quick response.  

Cheers!


----------



## Beate (Nov 12, 2009)

truthseekerland said:


> That's interesting Beate. DH and I have been intending to join yoga sessions as well. Would you mind sharing details of these sessions?
> 
> No I still have not attended any meditation sessions. I tried to attend one or two on meetup, but they got canceled and I never pursued them further.
> 
> ...


Hello there..
I attend Yoga classes at Balance Centre ( well thought-out concept & great physical surroundings) in the Oasis Centre on SZR. Pay a visit and see what you think..


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Beate said:


> I attend a Spa which offers Hatha Yoga as well Meditation sessions.


Could you give me some information on this spa? Do you know anyplace that offers Bikram yoga? Although I guess in summer it could just be outdoor yoga


----------

